# What aspects of post-CP theory should I learn to compose this piece properly?



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

For starters, I know this technically belongs in the Today's Composers section but I'm a new account and the 10-post rule won't let me post there. This thread is also really about theory too.

I'm working on a Cello Clarinet duo and the tonality of it is not conventional. Even though I am inspired by post-tonal and atonal music, I do not have theory knowledge and technique that comes after common practice. Per the title, I would like to know how to properly compose in this style to give it more of a solid grounding and foundation in post-CP theory, because up until now I have been composing in a somewhat free-form fashion, albeit loosely based in my current theoretical knowledge.

Some self-criticisms: There's some voice crossings in the piece and most likely other voice leading decisions that aren't kosher. I think the harmonic rhythm is too stagnant for the style I'm going for, but I like the colorful chords and harmonies and this particular blend of timbres, and I like the moments counterpoint too, but again I really need a foundation in theory to know what I'm really doing.

LINK TO PIECE: https://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/02906a460dce51b1f690afed16b781e98b939bd7


----------

